# Joplin and her "Boyfriend"



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Joplin has a stuffed "Jack". You know the Jacks we would play as kids. In any case, this was one of her first toys. She will hump it, then just stand over it forever. She won't move, just stand on top of it. And God forbid, any of the others go near "Jack". 

So here she is. She does this daily ~ LOL


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

LOLOL!! Get Joplin to stop JACKING off, get her off JACK! I have tears in my eyes.I am giggling.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> LOLOL!! Get Joplin to stop JACKING off, get her off JACK! I have tears in my eyes.I am giggling.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I know!! She's worse than my ex :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*dies* OMG, that is sooo funny!!! Lucy has a special friend that she does that to also. In fact, I even made a little sig thing for My Space with a pic of her special friend


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> *dies* OMG, that is sooo funny!!! Lucy has a special friend that she does that to also. In fact, I even made a little sig thing for My Space with a pic of her special friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :hump: :hump: :hump: :hump: At least Lucy's has a face :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Joplin has a stuffed "Jack". You know the Jacks we would play as kids. In any case, this was one of her first toys. She will hump it, then just stand over it forever. She won't move, just stand on top of it. And God forbid, any of the others go near "Jack".
> 
> So here she is. She does this daily ~ LOL[/B]


That sounds so familiar. What a cute picture! Coco has a goose which has the same affect. I took it away from her. LOL! My precious baby shouldn't be behaving that way. :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:hump: :hump: :hump: You go Joplin, don't you dare let anyone take away your "Boyfriend" Jack :smrofl: 

Koko has a little donkey "friend" that he seems to be rather amorous with, that's when he takes time off picking on poor Scooby :smrofl: 
Koko is the bully here and he is very possessive of both his and Scooby's toys :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Mommy - you have revealed her "in the act with Jack" ..

How cute - Max has a green turtle he ummm :hump: on a hourly basis .... up or downstairs - "Tommy Turtle" is wherever Max is ... 

As you said - God forbid if we try to take Tommy away ..

:smrofl: :smrofl: @ Tommy and Jack


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Deb :w00t: That is SO FUNNY! Joplin is absolutely :wub: 

Andrea


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Does it have batteries... :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Does it have batteries... :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t:[/B]



:smheat: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Does it have batteries... :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t:[/B]



You flippin' nut job!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Of course it has batteries ~ LMAO


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Charlotte has a ( special friend ) cow , it's horrible , like a scene from The Young and the Restless . Sarah


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Charlotte has a ( special friend ) cow , it's horrible , like a scene from The Young and the Restless . Sarah[/B]


LOL ~ We could submit videos to "girls gone wild".

So we have a cow, a turtle, a duck, a donkey, a goose, a jack, and a Sesame Street Man. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Then we have Linda looking for rechargable batteries ~ ROFLMAO


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

:smrofl: Belinha does the same thing with Pooh!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

That is just too funny. It's like they are hypnotized after they .... Kosmo is like that too! :wacko1:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: basking in the afterglow :blush: :brownbag:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm considering if it would be a *REALLY* bad idea.... or just a bad idea to comment on this thread... :mellow:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> *dies* OMG, that is sooo funny!!! Lucy has a special friend that she does that to also. In fact, I even made a little sig thing for My Space with a pic of her special friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her "special" friend is very "manly" :HistericalSmiley: looking ..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm considering if it would be a *REALLY* bad idea.... or just a bad idea to comment on this thread... :mellow:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Probably a REALLY bad idea ~ LMAO


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Now that is adorable!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Now that is adorable!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Isn't it though?? She takes after her Aunt Linda ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420378
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are probably right... :biggrin:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros has a very special friend too. His is a pink and yellow duck stuffed with 3 squeeky eggs that he's had ever since he came home to me. All was well at first until I took out an egg or two for him to play with...then he suddenly liked the hole in the duck better :new_shocked: He seems so young to be :hump: at 3 months old...guess he's an early developer lol

If he's ever misbehaving when I have to groom him all I have to do is pull out the duck and he forgets all about me.... :smhelp: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: I'm laughing so hard I can barely type. :HistericalSmiley: This whole thread is hilarious. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

* Bella has no special friend. She is to much a princess for such behavior. :biggrin: .

Krista is my playgirl in more ways than one.....she does not hump,......but stands atop her huge white polar bear and stands, and stands, and stands she seems content to just stand atop him forever..........or licks him to death.........or both. It is a very strange love affair. :blink: *


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420358
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Make that a...cow, a turtle, a duck, a donkey, a goose, a jack, a Sesame Street Man, and a Polar Bear. :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: *


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota has a special friend - it's a Duck ..... I wont repeat in public what I call her 'Duckie' ......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Dakota has a special friend - it's a Duck ..... I wont repeat in public what I call her 'Duckie' ......[/B]



Does it start with an "F"? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

OMG, Chloe has a boyfriend too!, Mr. Bear :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420439
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hahaha ~ Chloe ~ LOL

Mr Bear wore her out!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420383
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I need a cigarette... :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

[attachment=25544:1045386618_m.jpg]


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420366
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cr*p, this thread is HILARIOUS!! OMG! 

Lucy's special friend isn't a Seaseme street character, that's what makes it more funny to see her go after him. There was a TV show a few years ago called Angel and the puppet is a puppet version of David Boreanaz (who stars in the tv show Bones now) It was one of the funniest episodes on TV, that's all I am saying. 

[attachment=25541:Smiletime_128.jpg]

[attachment=25542:Smiletime_206.jpg]

Lucy just loooooooves her Angel puppet
[attachment=25543:29ca063dw.jpg]

[attachment=25545ost_196...53886758.jpg]


Lucy doesn't get access to her favorite man because of the large amounts of puppet!porn that goes on. 

The stuffed bear thing is just TOOO funny!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 

my virgin eyes!!!! you've burnt my retinas!! aaaaaccckkkk!!!! 

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

This has got to be one of the funniest threads yet, I have been laughing
my axx off so hard my sides are sore :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
You guys just crack me up :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Debra


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

[attachment=25545ost_196...53886758.jpg]


Lucy doesn't get access to her favorite man because of the large amounts of puppet!porn that goes on. 

The stuffed bear thing is just TOOO funny!!
[/QUOTE]


I log on to see if I'm missing anything......and MY GOODNESS.....what are you girls doing?! :smrofl: 
Abbey doesn't do this to any of her toys....she does it to....Archie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> my virgin eyes!!!! you've burnt my retinas!! aaaaaccckkkk!!!!
> 
> :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:[/B]


 :smrofl: this is one funny thread forsure, great pics, Joplin isnt letting anyone near her man , and that pic of Chloe, bahahahahahahaha 

sampson used to have a garfield, it was just a bit smaller than him, finally after he humped the tail out of it, the eyes and nose fell off and poor garfields guts fell out, we had to take it away :blink:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg you folks are killing me, here I sit feeling so miserable and sorry for myself cos I have the flu, 
and I am trying not to laff cos 
it sends me into a coughing fit,
my sides are splitting from choking and laffing,
my nose is running my eyes are watering but who cares,
they say lafter is the best medicine, I am not too sure of that, 
it's killing me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[attachment=25555:_cid_003...7nxr4r4g.gif]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Okay, now I've hurt myself rolling on the floor...... :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
Girls Gone Wild for sure! I swear, they are busier then the boys! :blush:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

reading this thread and giggling and opps a snort. Lily hasn't developed a fond attachment to anything yet so I have covered her eyes and ears while I read this. I don't want her getting any ideas. What shameless little hussys you all have. Best laugh I have had in days.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:blush: I guess I must admit that Gracie isn't as faithful to her 'friend' as your furbabies. She started out with Froggie, he is still her favorite but there is also Elmo, & Mr. Mouse. For a while there was a Lion but she ripped his head off before we could even name him. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: We do ask Gracie why she is cheating on Froggie and she just keeps :hump: her brains out. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :blush: I guess I must admit that Gracie isn't as faithful to her 'friend' as your furbabies. She started out with Froggie, he is still her favorite but there is also Elmo, & Mr. Mouse. For a while there was a Lion but she ripped his head off before we could even name him. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: We do ask Gracie why she is cheating on Froggie and she just keeps :hump: her brains out. :smrofl: :smrofl: [/B]



I can't believe Gracie is cheating on Mr Frog!!! What a little tramp ~ LMAO

You tell Mr Froggie, that if he decides to leave, Henry is into frogs ~ :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> All was well at first until I took out an egg or two for him to play with...then he suddenly liked the hole in the duck better :new_shocked:[/B]


ROFLMAO!! :w00t: :smrofl: 

And OMG that "after" pic of Chloe and the bear is just killing me! This thread is too funny! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:w00t: Haha soooo much doggy porn in this thread. :HistericalSmiley: Way too funny! :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, this is so funny. Sophie's boyfriend is a velvet rabbit that stays upstairs in the bedroom (her choice) - she humps so hard and fast she literally goes airborne with all four feet off the floor. Then she jumps off of it really fast, spins around to look at it like how dare you, I'm not that kind of girl!! And, then prances off in a very prim, but indignant manner. It is hilarious. If she disappars for any amount of time we know she's upstairs "boinking the bunny." 

Linda


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t: you guys are so funny :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :smheat: Sparkey is not going to read this thread, that's for sure :innocent:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :smrofl: :smrofl: I'm laughing so hard I can barely type. :HistericalSmiley: This whole thread is hilarious. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Confessions of Spoiled Maltese Owners ... :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Hehe that is so cute.

Milly does it to Buster, my other dog who lives outside. She sniffs between his legs and starts humping mid air.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok I forgot to mention Koko's brief romance with my big bear, which took place when he was just a kid. I really think Mr Bear was a bit too much for him to handle but you have to give Koko credit for trying. Once he discovered he couldn't win over Mr Bear and get him where he wanted he gave up and decided to go for his little Donkey friend.

Oh boy, I think I will soften him up with my fierce look, maybe a bite on the toe nail will soften him up.
[attachment=25575:Koko_and...006_sm_1.jpg]

Now if I could just get him in the right position so I can sniff some butt
[attachment=25576:Koko_and...010_sm_2.jpg]

Ok now all I have to do is get you to roll over a little bit more
[attachment=25577:Koko_and...004_sm_3.jpg]

Ahhhh perfect, now what do I do, you are too big Mr Bear
[attachment=25578:Koko_and...003_sm_4.jpg]


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Just the laugh I needed. Sammie has never developed a special relationship with a toy, but Brutus has had this little white bear all of his life--and my daughter-in-law throws it in the washing machine once in a while after she picks it up with a pair of tongs she keeps in the laundry room for such an occasion. 

Seems like the time to tell a story about the Brute-Man. Lesley and my son Josh were in bed a while back and she moved and her knee went into his most sensitive spot (hint--not his head.) He told her to get her knee out of his jewels. She laughed and said, "You are a country boy. You don't have jewels, you have balls. Balls. Balls. Balls." Brutus promptly jumped off the bed, ran to his toy box in the next room, came back in bed with them and deposited his tennis ball in her hand. 

Samsonsmom, Brutusnanny


:brownbag: Love, Brutus


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL...loved the picture and your little story

kat


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Just the laugh I needed. Sammie has never developed a special relationship with a toy, but Brutus has had this little white bear all of his life--and my daughter-in-law throws it in the washing machine once in a while after she picks it up with a pair of tongs she keeps in the laundry room for such an occasion.
> 
> Seems like the time to tell a story about the Brute-Man. Lesley and my son Josh were in bed a while back and she moved and her knee went into his most sensitive spot (hint--not his head.) He told her to get her knee out of his jewels. She laughed and said, "You are a country boy. You don't have jewels, you have balls. Balls. Balls. Balls." Brutus promptly jumped off the bed, ran to his toy box in the next room, came back in bed with them and deposited his tennis ball in her hand.
> 
> ...




I felt sorry for Josh but that's a funny Brutus story! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Just the laugh I needed. Sammie has never developed a special relationship with a toy, but Brutus has had this little white bear all of his life--and my daughter-in-law throws it in the washing machine once in a while after she picks it up with a pair of tongs she keeps in the laundry room for such an occasion.
> 
> Seems like the time to tell a story about the Brute-Man. Lesley and my son Josh were in bed a while back and she moved and her knee went into his most sensitive spot (hint--not his head.) He told her to get her knee out of his jewels. She laughed and said, "You are a country boy. You don't have jewels, you have balls. Balls. Balls. Balls." Brutus promptly jumped off the bed, ran to his toy box in the next room, came back in bed with them and deposited his tennis ball in her hand.
> 
> ...



hahahaha!! Brutus is a smart little thing. If I told mine that, they would think we were going to the "Malls" ~ LOL


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*The Truth About Tchelsi* :brownbag: 
This thread is hysterical!! I have been hesitant to talk about this - it has brought me much shame! I didn't want anyone to know Tchelsi's not really a "princess". But anyway...here's Tchelsi's story...I bought Cherie a talking Po (the Teletubby) a long time ago. When we got Tchelsi, she immediately took over ownership of the "doll". She will position Po so that he is standing up underneath her belly. My belief is that each session begins with Tchelsi wanting Po to tickle her belly. Po never does. So then the humping ensues...and during the entire :hump: -ing phase, Po is giggling and yelling, "Uh-oh! Po! BIG HUG!" :HistericalSmiley: This prompts Tchelsi to grab Po, shake him about, throw him across the room and beat him up - this is the longest phase during "Po-time". 
Po is the ONLY item that Tchelsi has humped EVER. She must get her Po session in each nite, right before bed, or she gets grouchy. We must take Po with us when we travel...if we forget him, Tchelsi mopes about the hotel room searching for him and barking. She has been humping her Po for 5 1/2 years (Po was bigger than she was when all this tomfoolery started) - as you can imagine, he's in pretty bad shape. We went out and bought Tchelsi a brand new talking Po...she wanted NOTHING to do with it. So, we've been stitching up poor little Po each time his gut stuffing starts falling out. 
*sigh* There it is. Now you all know...*the* *truth* *about Tchelsi*. 

**EDIT** It has just been brought to my attention that "Po" is actually a female. I just want to point out that this is just a fluke. Clearly the humping is a "dominance" behavior, as Tchelsi is in fact, a heterosexual fluffbutt. Tchelsi has crushes on lots of handsome devils here on SM, and I wouldn't want her social life to suffer just because someone got the wrong idea. Once again, Tchelsi is not gay...not that there's anything wrong with that. :smrofl: 

[attachment=25583o___tel...bby_copy.jpg]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Thank you all for "coming out of the closet" about your doggies' "special friends". Now I don't think Bella Mia was so ODD with her Bite Mez and her "wool" fetish.
THANK you all!
:smrofl: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm curious...does anyone's pup beat up the special friend after the "deed", as demonstrated in Tchelsi's story?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> *The Truth About Tchelsi* :brownbag:
> This thread is hysterical!! I have been hesitant to talk about this - it has brought me much shame! I didn't want anyone to know Tchelsi's not really a "princess". But anyway...here's Tchelsi's story...I bought Cherie a talking Po (the Teletubby) a long time ago. When we got Tchelsi, she immediately took over ownership of the "doll". She will position Po so that he is standing up underneath her belly. My belief is that each session begins with Tchelsi wanting Po to tickle her belly. Po never does. So then the humping ensues...and during the entire :hump: -ing phase, Po is giggling and yelling, "Uh-oh! Po! BIG HUG!" :HistericalSmiley: This prompts Tchelsi to grab Po, shake him about, throw him across the room and beat him up - this is the longest phase during "Po-time".
> Po is the ONLY item that Tchelsi has humped EVER. She must get her Po session in each nite, right before bed, or she gets grouchy. We must take Po with us when we travel...if we forget him, Tchelsi mopes about the hotel room searching for him and barking. She has been humping her Po for 5 1/2 years (Po was bigger than she was when all this tomfoolery started) - as you can imagine, he's in pretty bad shape. We went out and bought Tchelsi a brand new talking Po...she wanted NOTHING to do with it. So, we've been stitching up poor little Po each time his gut stuffing starts falling out.
> *sigh* There it is. Now you all know...*the* *truth* *about Tchelsi*.
> ...


Okay, I'm officially peeing in my pants now - I hope you're happy. :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Go Tchelsi girl!!! :chili: :chili: 
Didn't somebody already call them "Girls Gone Wild"??


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

(physco music in background)</span>[attachment=25590:cody71.JPG]</span></span>


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> :hump: :hump: :hump: You go Joplin, don't you dare let anyone take away your "Boyfriend" Jack :smrofl:
> 
> Koko has a little donkey "friend" that he seems to be rather amorous with, that's when he takes time off picking on poor Scooby :smrofl:
> Koko is the bully here and he is very possessive of both his and Scooby's toys :smrofl:[/B]


I am so glad that Sugar is not alone in her obsession. She also has a little donkey we call "friend." She has her time with "friend" several times a day. In fact, she won't even eat her breakfast until she "gets it on" with friend. :w00t:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420311
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> *The Truth About Tchelsi* :brownbag:
> This thread is hysterical!! I have been hesitant to talk about this - it has brought me much shame! I didn't want anyone to know Tchelsi's not really a "princess". But anyway...here's Tchelsi's story...I bought Cherie a talking Po (the Teletubby) a long time ago. When we got Tchelsi, she immediately took over ownership of the "doll". She will position Po so that he is standing up underneath her belly. My belief is that each session begins with Tchelsi wanting Po to tickle her belly. Po never does. So then the humping ensues...and during the entire :hump: -ing phase, Po is giggling and yelling, "Uh-oh! Po! BIG HUG!" :HistericalSmiley: This prompts Tchelsi to grab Po, shake him about, throw him across the room and beat him up - this is the longest phase during "Po-time".
> Po is the ONLY item that Tchelsi has humped EVER. She must get her Po session in each nite, right before bed, or she gets grouchy. We must take Po with us when we travel...if we forget him, Tchelsi mopes about the hotel room searching for him and barking. She has been humping her Po for 5 1/2 years (Po was bigger than she was when all this tomfoolery started) - as you can imagine, he's in pretty bad shape. We went out and bought Tchelsi a brand new talking Po...she wanted NOTHING to do with it. So, we've been stitching up poor little Po each time his gut stuffing starts falling out.
> *sigh* There it is. Now you all know...*the* *truth* *about Tchelsi*.
> ...


Some of you may remember that I went on a search for a new "friend" for Sugar because I fear the day I can no longer sew the arms back on. He has a little heart on his butt and someone said it was a Hartz symbol. Well, I guess it was a seasonal toy because I searched far and wide (hours and hours on dog toy sites) and have not been able to find another one. :smmadder: I guess from your Po story, there really is no need to find a replacement because she won't see "friend" in the same way.  

We too carry "friend" on trips with us. :wacko1:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO!!!! Honestly this is probably THE funniest thread EVER!! The picture of Chloe doing her business w/ Mr. Bear was absolutely hilarious, as was Lucy's bedroom picture w/ the Angel guy...while he smokes a cigarette!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: LOL AND Tchelsi's story was hysterical!!!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: this is the funniest thread :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: louis had pup pup a little dog that he "loved" but he loved pup pup to death :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## katesmom (Dec 15, 2005)

Kate has a special pink monkey friend. Sometimes I know she is have "friendtime" because I hear her panting -- I hate it! If she gets caught, she will usually stop and then bite the monkey and attack it. I think she alternates between the humping and the attacking. This thread makes me feel SO much better because my friends at work were telling me that it was really weird for Kate to be a girl and having that much fun with her monkey! I think she does it more when we are not paying enough attention to her, like when we are watching TV or doing something on the computer.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

This topic is a good idea for a reality show ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My older daughter's maltese loves allllllllll toys. She's an equal opportunity lover. Sometimes I worry that she's going to
have a heart attack, but she pants and recovers every time. I think it's a doggy sexual revolution among the girl dogs. haha.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

No but wait ...

Max :hump's his Turtle on an hourly basis and Max is all male !!! :rockon:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is Sugar in action. She tries to turn her back to me when I get out the camera. :blink: 

[attachment=25651:hb3.jpg]

[attachment=25650:hb1.jpg]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
Now I need a cigarette... :smheat:
[/QUOTE]


oh, this thread is too much - the craziness that goes on..


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> *The Truth About Tchelsi* :brownbag:
> This thread is hysterical!! I have been hesitant to talk about this - it has brought me much shame! I didn't want anyone to know Tchelsi's not really a "princess". But anyway...here's Tchelsi's story...I bought Cherie a talking Po (the Teletubby) a long time ago. When we got Tchelsi, she immediately took over ownership of the "doll". She will position Po so that he is standing up underneath her belly. My belief is that each session begins with Tchelsi wanting Po to tickle her belly. Po never does. So then the humping ensues...and during the entire :hump: -ing phase, Po is giggling and yelling, "Uh-oh! Po! BIG HUG!" :HistericalSmiley: This prompts Tchelsi to grab Po, shake him about, throw him across the room and beat him up - this is the longest phase during "Po-time".
> Po is the ONLY item that Tchelsi has humped EVER. She must get her Po session in each nite, right before bed, or she gets grouchy. We must take Po with us when we travel...if we forget him, Tchelsi mopes about the hotel room searching for him and barking. She has been humping her Po for 5 1/2 years (Po was bigger than she was when all this tomfoolery started) - as you can imagine, he's in pretty bad shape. We went out and bought Tchelsi a brand new talking Po...she wanted NOTHING to do with it. So, we've been stitching up poor little Po each time his gut stuffing starts falling out.
> *sigh* There it is. Now you all know...*the* *truth* *about Tchelsi*.
> ...




Oh, my stars - this is so funny..... :smrofl: :smrofl: 

& I just watched that episode of seinfeld for the first time - last weekend...

i can't breathe i'm laughing so hard...


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I'm curious...does anyone's pup beat up the special friend after the "deed", as demonstrated in Tchelsi's story?[/B]


lol yes, Eros beats his ducky up before AND after. He also takes breaks from :hump: to nibble his ducky's beak or feet while he rests on top of it....

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh no! I love this thread!!! I decided to post a video here to show you Miles and his "friend" Patches! I guess its a good thing the government doesn't classify pups as "children" or else we'd all be in lock up for kiddy porn!!! :HistericalSmiley: 


CLICK ME!!! ^^


----------

